# Playing Stratego online



## rootboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey,

Many many many years ago I had many nights playing Stratego on Gameranger, but unfortunately the game never made it into the OSX age

Now there are some JAVA-based apps out there that I could use, but everything is clumsy, slow, ugly and very un-mac compared to the game I used to play with on OS9.

Now I was wondering if there are fans here of Stratego and might now a Mac version that is a true mac-app and can be used to play online.

thnx a lot!


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh wow, Stratego and GameRanger! That was Stratega. I'm glad to hear you remember it fondly, because I wrote it. 

Alas, I never did make an OS X version. Well, I did, but it was a cheap port and there was no OS X GameRanger, so I never released it.

There was another team working on one some years back. We talked about making our versions compatible. But I'm not sure what happened to them.


----------



## rootboy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Mikuro,

Sure do remember that game. It was a really nifty program; easy to use and nice features. Why don't you release your 'cheap' port after all? There is a Gameranger for OSX now!

They still even say that they support your game: http://www.gameranger.com/games/

I know that Scott Kevill is not the greatest person on earth to have to work together with but still, it would be awesome to be able to play Stratega again!


----------



## rootboy (May 15, 2010)

or you could make a version for Steam!


----------



## Mikuro (May 15, 2010)

Haha. I know virtually nothing about Steam, but maybe I could.

As I recall, I got Stratego running in OS X, but Gameranger support was not possible because the plugin I used was Classic-only, with no update in sight.


----------



## rootboy (May 15, 2010)

ah, so it is good old Scott who was bugging it

well, anyway, I'll keep my fingers crossed for the rebirth of Stratega one day.
But did you find yourself any worthy alternatives? I remember you were a fanatic and good player yourself as well! (I think I played once against you.. ;-) )


----------



## Mikuro (May 16, 2010)

Nope, never played any others. There's a similar (but not identical) game on BrainKing.com called Espionage, but I actually don't play it. I mostly play Go these days.

Hearing all this makes me want to play Stratego again, though. Haha.

I think there was only one player who ever beat me at Stratega. He went by the name Lord of Stratego. I can't remember exactly what our record was in the end, but I remember that I got my revenge.


----------



## rootboy (May 16, 2010)

Ah yeah, Lord of Stratego, I remember him. I went under the name ~/boi if that rings a bell. And then there was Baba and this guy Justin Case as the regulars; the rest was pretty bad most of the time. 

I think the time I played against you was a really really long game because we were playing both very risk-adverse, counting our steps all the time and waiting for the other one to make a mistake. Probably you won in the end because I lost my patience. 

Geeze, I'd almost set up a good old OS9 box for it again, if I wouldn't know that I won't find anyone playing Stratega on GR these days.


----------



## carrot-freak (May 16, 2010)

I remember stratega ... thanks for warning me Rootboy.
Stratega on gameranger would be cool, when can we start playing?


----------



## carrot-freak (May 16, 2010)

p.s. This is BABA.


----------

